# DA Polisher Advice



## Dellboi (Feb 26, 2012)

Currently have a Megs 220 and a DA3 Mini. looking to change to a bigger DA

I am struggling to make a choice between a DAS Pro 15 or DAS Pro 21 inch long throws. 

I have experience of correction as a weekend warrior but I am looking in the near future to move in to a doing it as a job. Starting with weekends.

Thanks in advance


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2007)

I would go with the 15 mm throw machine the 21 mm is a bit to agressive


----------

